# coyote killing suggestions



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive never hunted or trapped coyotes. im not gonna lie, they've scared the crap outta me a few times this year when i was out frog gigging and recovering my deer at mosquito lake at night. just yipping and running close around me when i was in an over grown field twice, thru the oaks and in the swamp. i think id like to kill those bastards. im needing advise on how to do it? ive got some leg hold traps and have been reading up on it, but im thinking id like to just shoot them. i think trapping will get other animals that im not looking to harm. but im not going to give up on trapping them. guess the question is, how would you get rid of coyotes??


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing. We've got 60 acres in Ashtabula County and I just want them gone. What's the best way to eradicate the population (knowing we'll never really get rid of all of them).


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Hunt them by using calls like wounded rabbit or yote pup sounds 


Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

Find a fresh road kill (Deer) drag it to the spot you can hunt. It's like putting a BurgerKing in your back yard - they'll find and use it especially in the winter.Early morning - Evening are best times just like deer hunting , give alot of thought to your set _ take a Deer's nose & ears add in a Turkeys eye's then x5 and you'll have your dumbest Yote _ there not easy to fool.


----------



## SaugerHunter91 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just took a nice 40 pound female while deer hunting down here in Columbiana county. Had a guy come into the gunshop I work at with a couple of trail cam pictures of two coyotes taking down a nice pennsylvania 8 point. Seeing that was really something. I find one way of doing it is take a distress call and make a few squeals then about every 20 minutes put off a howl or bark to locate em. I just can't believe the number of coyotes lately. Seems the last year or two the populations really jumped.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I put out my old deer carcass with hopes of coyote pic's....No pic's except the neighbors dogs ....I have seen them in my woods a few times and have heard them in past years early morning or late evening, but nothing this year....I was going to make a BIG live trap, but now am afraid of catching the neighbors dogs seeing how they are in my woods a lot  .....they have ruined 2 bow hunts chasing off deer right before I was going to let the arrow go


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Make up a bait station like song dog said. Find someone who butchers deer and ask them to save you the heads, legs and ribs. Stake or tie them down or the yotes will carry them away. after there hitting your bait pile either set up down wind and blast away or find there trails in and out and set them up with snares. The snares always worked for me cause they work 24/7.
Buy the way,,,, there foot hold traps not leg hold. Good luck. Wack them all.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I described the problem to a gentleman that frequents a local bar and always has something to offer on just about any subject. He and his vast knowledge are so well known and respected that there is a bar stool 
(with a seat belt????) engraved with his name.

The only way he can recall reducing coyote numbers without endangering other animals with traps is to shoot them. They are generally too darn smart for cage traps too. Even with a dedicated hunting/shooting program he doubts&#8217;s you will ever eliminate all of the coyotes as others will simply move into the territory. 

Now in the case of EZ's area and and after my description of his prowess in catching frogs, my friend suggested catching a large frog and hooking the frog thru the thickest portion of the thigh with an eight ought circle hook (to assure a corner of mouth hook set) that is attached to say, a hundred feet of 50# test braided wire line which when stretched to the limit would trigger a transmitter that sends a signal to a miniature remote receiver. EZ could carry the remote at all times and be prepared to hurry to the point of capture and dispatch the coyote by whatever means he deemed applicable. With a little luck, he might be able to salvage the other frog leg if uneaten prior to the corner of mouth hook set.

Another possibility would be to obtain a pack of say 12 to 18 Border Collies to patrol the area. Though the Borders a fairly small, their shear numbers should give them an advantage in confronting a coyote. Again, EZ or Kableguy would get the additional benefit of exercise having that many of those energetic dogs to feed and clean up after. 

Well, that is the three cents worth of information and suggestions I was able to obtain in an attempt to assist regarding the problem. Any pro & con comments regarding these suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Why not off em with your CCW?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

definitely a rabbit in distress call works the best....you can also look up and watch video's on youtube of guys using a diaphram call for coyote's as well.....when we've went....we try to tuck under any pine trees.....keeps you in the shadow...helps eliminate scent and its just a great spot for open field hunting. I think coyote's tend to be a little shy when it comes to random food being dispersed....but you never know....yote's are extremely smart which is why they're numbers are booming and they are great survivors. I think we should all have a competition on here and start posting pics of coyote's being taken starting now. Would do nothing but help the deer and small game population. Lets go guys and gals!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

EZBite,
Call me. I have calls and decoys. We can work on this problem together.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Is there a best time of day to hunt them? A best weather pattern? Best time of year?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I doubt I'll be doing this until feb after archery season is over. I've still got a buck to kill. Besides that I think they'll be easier to locate with snow on the ground.


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

I like to hunt them at night after a good snowfall get down wind of where you except them to come which is easier said then done with coyotes and use a rabbit distress call and throw in a few howls. Don't get discouraged there has been many nights that we havent seen a thing and then there's been nights with alot of action. Don't go in And call every night in the same usual spots it won't do anything but educate them. Good luck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I live on a 110 acre farm pond and have yotes here from to time. Start hereing them more in Jan. and Feb when they start breeding. Have another spot with 310 acres where I bow hunt and have seen 4 already this year. Won't be long till I get out and start barking at the moon...LOL.......Rich


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Now in the case of EZ's area and and after my description of his prowess in catching frogs, my friend suggested catching a large frog and hooking the frog thru the thickest portion of the thigh with an eight ought circle hook (to assure a corner of mouth hook set) that is attached to say, a hundred feet of 50# test braided wire line which when stretched to the limit would trigger a transmitter that sends a signal to a miniature remote receiver. EZ could carry the remote at all times and be prepared to hurry to the point of capture and dispatch the coyote by whatever means he deemed applicable. With a little luck, he might be able to salvage the other frog leg if uneaten prior to the corner of mouth hook set.


they will not, I repeat.. NOT get any frogs


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a friend that lives down in tenn. i dont know this to be a fact. but he said he catches them by hanging a big trebble hook about 3 ft off the ground that he baits with meat. he checks his sets every morning. he doesnt go all the way to his sets, just close enough to see if he has caught anything and if they are still baited. if he finds he has caught one he just shoots it with a 22 in the head. and rebaits the ones that doesnt have bait.

personaly i dont care how you kill them darn yotes. JUST KILL THEM ALL. i,ve always tried to teach my sons not to kill anything your not planning to use. but these creatures need to go. i would really like to see a bounty put on them.
sherman


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

"i have a friend that lives down in tenn. i dont know this to be a fact. but he said he catches them by hanging a big trebble hook about 3 ft off the ground that he baits with meat."

Sounds like that would work, but maybe you should check the legality of it. I'd hate to see the guy get busted.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i would also say trapping is the key! your traps will hunt for you, just check them every 24 hours. i personally have not killed a coyote, but friends from deer hunting camp have put them down. my grandfather sees/hears them all the time in his back yard, and he lives inside of the 270 loop! you cant shoot them, because he lives in the city, thats why i think trapping will work! late winter, when its hard to get a meal, that will make them more bold, and easier to trap.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

After a new snowfall, locate tracks and follow, studying the movements around objects. Place snares (USE DEER STOPS) on these trails in appropriate ares, like between two trees, rock and bush...etc. "pinchpoints". If doing coil springs, best bait is road kill cats or muskrat carcass (can get unlimited amounts free at local fur buyers of the latter). Bait must be covered up for predator birds sake. Use good traps (minimum 1 3/4, 4 coil), heavy chain w/swivels and shock spring. I like 2-Prong 3/8" trap drags instead of stakes, but stakes will work. Make sure traps and components are completely scent free!!!! Make or buy a release pole for unwanted catches.
Cubby sets work well near downfalls w/bait stuck way back and secured, like under a rock or heavy branch. This makes them position themselves more often giving better odds of a solid hit.
You can hunt them w/buddies by finding fresh tracks and driving them to posters. Just like deer! They do frequently use deer trails also.
Like SongDogBuster said they are *extremely* wary, however, we are smarter..??


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Try canned cat food, that will bring them within range. Has worked for me in the past, but they ate it before I could even set up!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

You can go to a butcher and get a beef spleen and use that....Worked for me last year at the butchers house........I hunt coyotes alot and if you need help I can come down in Jan. when they start there mating season and call a few in and take care of them...............Rich


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my brother lives in miami county and kills alot of them just calling them in at night and my buddy lives in preble county and sets snares and catches quite a few when he has time to do it. both ways are poductive it just depends on what way you want to do it. sometimes the odnr has trapping seminars on this i believe. may give them a call and see. my buddy has caught up to 30 plus a year setting snares but he had a couple friends that shared the time checking the snares. my brother has killed in the 20s just calling them in also. even though my brother dosent deer hunt he has alot of farmers telling him he can deer hunt if he wants in return for killing yotes so this could be an in for some of you wanting some deer spots. there are alot of farmers that have livestock that dont want them around. just my 2 cents.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

The ONLY effective way to reduce their numbers would be to trap for them. Hunting does little more than give them a healthy respect and fear of humans and provide for a challenging hunt. Once you shoot one out of a pack, they others just get wiser and more cautious. Snares after the snow is on is the easiest way. Fence crossings have been my key. Snares have to have a relaxing lock in Ohio so releasing accidental catches is not too hard. Take someone with some experience with you your first time as it is not hard to weed out about everything else but coyotes with how you set it with loop size and height. I invited an experienced trapper out to set our place and did very well. I ran the lines everyday and called him when he needed to pick up a dead yote. ( I also felt better that he wasn't going to waste) Learned a great deal.

I like to coordinate with the land owners around us to hit them hard all at once. Last year we took 4 on our land and 8 off the neighbors place in 1 week. Plus we shoot one earlier in the year. There wasn't a path or crossing that was safe  That put a little dent in them and my deer sightings this year are up 3X from last year.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> i have a friend that lives down in tenn. i dont know this to be a fact. but he said he catches them by hanging a big trebble hook about 3 ft off the ground that he baits with meat. he checks his sets every morning. he doesnt go all the way to his sets, just close enough to see if he has caught anything and if they are still baited. if he finds he has caught one he just shoots it with a 22 in the head. and rebaits the ones that doesnt have bait.
> 
> personaly i dont care how you kill them darn yotes. JUST KILL THEM ALL. i,ve always tried to teach my sons not to kill anything your not planning to use. but these creatures need to go. i would really like to see a bounty put on them.
> sherman


Very illegal. A guy did this that my dad did a trim job for and my dad said that its terrible thing to see. He just left them hang there down his driveway, he said there was everything from crows too ***** stuck on those. Do it respectively and trap them LEGALY. Foothold traps work great and will have the same kind of effectiveness. 

You could just set up in a tree stand and call in feb. When there looking for food and are easier to call in.

I went to a seminar at the fin 2 years ago and there was a researcher that had gps tracked several yotes in the med. County area. The researched showed that yotes make a small migratory typed track all year (unless female with pups) and they would make a 50 mile oval from north to south as they went around there area. So don't call for one or two days and expect too see the whole pack unless you find a den with yearling pups. You have to give it time for the yotes to get back to your area if they have moved out of the area temporarily.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice note how they move around Medina . Anytime you want to come out to my horse farm when I start hearing them howling I'll let you ..........Rich


----------



## Danfc80 (Nov 16, 2011)

There was a coyote contest in Geauga Co. last year and the winner, by a long shot, was running Walker **** hounds. I think the second and third place were also using dogs. If you have ever hunted ***** with dogs, you know how fun that is! Coyotes sound like even more fun!


----------

